# Believe me when I say..........



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than this !! TGIF










Found these the next day:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Did you get him in Central Ohio?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice bird. You must have a big flash, I know that is not the sunshine lighting up your photo.
Did you shoot the turkey because he was eating your morels?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

sweet nice turkey and the prize


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations.

That can only get better if the Swedish Bikini Team, serves you your turkey and mushroom dinner.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Deepfried turkey fingers with a side of morels and a couple of brews sounds pretty good.

Mushi, This was in Hocking County- I know that's your stomping ground. The morels have popped!

The Sedish Bikini Team Eh? OK, maybe I did overstate just a bit.... should have said "Doesn't get MUCH better than this"!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Now theres a plenty good provider,good [email protected]


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

waterline..now that is a good day! congrats


----------

